# Next tank, 29g, 36g Bow, 55g, or ?????



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

My little 10g looks so pretty in our den that my wife has signed on for a new, larger setup. I want something that really catches the eye when folks come to visit and something I can sit and watch almost hypnotized after a stressful day. 

I'm thinking that the maintenance on the larger tank won't be all that much more trouble than the 10g I'm working with now. Just due to the capital investment required, I can't afford a 100g or 150g that I'd like, so something smaller is in order. Also the cost of the stand comes into play. I want a good sized "View Front" but I know that it can't be too deep either. I've looked hard at the 36g bow front which might be the one. I guess what I really want is what you guys call a "Show tank". I like planted tanks so I've got the lights and substrata to worry about.

I am going to do this new tank much differently than I did with the 10g, which was to set it up, fill with water, dump the fish. That was a nightmare. Finally, six weeks later, all the chemistry is good.

My new plan is to buy the tank and stand. Set up the stand perfectly and perfectly level wherever it is going. Next, do the substrate with plants in mind, some of the Eco Complete most likely. Then the major rocks etc. Once the basic layout is done, add water and plant. Put lights on a timer running maybe 10 hours. I might even consider CO2 injection.

I think this time I will use ammonia to get the cycle started with no fish. I will work with the water changes and whatever additives needed. (Prime, Stabilize, niteout, salt)

Only after nitrites are zero, ammonia zero and PH around 7.0 will I insert maybe two fish. I am undecided if I want a community or species tank. I really like some of the chilids that can only live with each other. (Man, I saw an Electric Blue Jack Dempsey that was unbelievable. He was about 2 inches long and thirty dollars.) A 55g tank full of those things would be outrageous. Regardless, just a one or two and test, test, test.

Then, a living piece of art, glowing and flowing with God's blessings of life for us to enjoy.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would look into a 40 breeder. It will be my next tank. I have 2-125s and if I had seen how the 40 looks, I would have rather gotten 2-4 of those over one of the 125s. It will also be my next tank. The thing I don't like about a bow tank is their heigth. Personally, I think a tank gets it's good looks from the length of the tank. 40Bs are 36" and because they have been lengthened, they are also a little shallower, making it easier to light the tank for plants. Tall tanks require a lot of lighting to get to something like a carpeting plant like dwarf baby tears or some type of clover. Also easier to place multiple filters on it and not looked all bunched up.

I plan to get a 40B this Summer and already got the light, substrate, and filters figured out. I can get them for less than $40, but may get an acylic this time.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Thanks Ben. This new tank size and shape is a hard decision. Somehow, I've allways thought a deeper tank looked good. I may need to go around and view a few that are already setup. 

I need to match all my wants to my ability to buy a stand that I really like, and of course, what the wife wants. I'm willing to spend about 300 dollars for both. Then I have lights and filters to select. I am going to take my time and get it right this time.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

dont over look craigslist....you can get some steals from there.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I have a 55 gallon and personally, i think the shape is a little boring. I personally like taller tanks. They also take less floor space but do require better lighting. I also have a 20 gallon that i think is nice. I'm starting it as a saltwater tank. On top of those, I have a 10 gallon that i'll be using as a brackish water set up. they are much more simplistic by its nature and quite pleasing as they are not as busy as the planted tank or the sw. I do really like the bowfront tanks and had i the money up front for that to do sw with, i would have, but even used they can be fairly expensive. If you are looking to save money, think used. You can pick them up at a steal and as long as they're clean, you'll never see the difference. You may even be able to save a lot of money getting it with some used equipment. Here in utah we have some classified that have hundred of used tanks for a great price so check out yours before you buy new. 
As for the plants, they do add a lot to the tank. I like the natural look like you'd see in a pond so i didnt use any ornaments in mine and just some desert rocks that i was able to find. Think about your substrate color also, it can change the look of your tank dramtically.


----------



## ReStart (Jan 3, 2011)

Yeah, the substrate color is very important. I like the look of a pond bottom or stream bottom so I am thinking a dark brown. Some have even said that black might look good. Also, the color, if any, of the back of the tank makes a huge difference. Most have said either black or dark blue. I saw a tank yesterday with a mirror back, which I don't think I'll go with. I may just play with that a bit and see what I like. I can paint most color with acrylics on canvas. I even thought about going dark, dark blue at the bottom fading to light blue near the top. This is what I see while scuba diving.

Craigs list. Hmmm. Good idea! Thanks.


----------



## phys (Feb 4, 2011)

I have black substrate in mine.. i (unfortunately) tried to put a little lighter on top but it kinda just ruined it.. so i'll be mixing it up occasionally to try to get the black mostly dominant. For the background, you may want to think about if you want it to add depth, or add focus. Getting a background with pictures will add some depth and going a solid color will add focus.


----------



## danilykins (Dec 22, 2010)

I would definitely suggest something 30+ and bowfronts are very nice. And the best thing about a bigger tank, is maintenance isn't nearly as bad as it is with a 10g. I have recently gotten a siphon from Aqueon that attaches to the faucet on the sink. I LOVE IT. It makes changing your water in the tank a 5 minute job. It's got a strong suction and not too strong of a refill flow.
I still have my 10g from before I bought the 29g and it is upstairs in my son's room. It his definitely high maintenance compared to the 29g.

as you can tell from my photo.. I have a natural color substrate and I love it. Im very happy with my choice. I was thinking of getting a darker colored one but the lighter colored substrate really makes the tank look more natural.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a40 breeder that I have to still set up and with it being 3 ft long 1 1/2ft wide its perfect for some depth. And check petsmart or petco. I was just in petsmart the other day and they had a marineland 60 gallon on sale for $249.99 and it included the stand, tank, hood,and lights. And if you want the 40 breeder petco does there $1 a gallon sale every few months so u can get that for $40 and they sell a nice stand for it at petsmart for $170. That puts u only at $210 for tank and stand.even asty full price for the 40 breeder is $109 plus the stand at $170 pouta right at $280 plus tax.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Half of the reason I like the 40b is the shallow depth. Deeper tanks, even a 55g, will require higher light to reach the bottom and adequately light plants that could be used to carpet your tank (some are very demanding), if that is a possible route you may want to go. The higher light you go, the more cost. I like the look of a bowfront, but the areas they lack in are the ease in finding right-sized canopies/covers if you didn't get one with it, but you could always go custom. If you decided on a 55g, I would just make it a 75g - nearly the same footprint.

As far as a stand goes, are you handy with wood? I can send you a link to plans for a 75g tank that can easily be adapted to 40, 55, 125, etc. I used those plans to make the stand for my 75 and I don't really consider myself very good with wood.


----------



## Chillwill007 (Aug 20, 2010)

Hey Jr could you post up the link please part of the reason my tank using running is cause I dont have a stand yet. I would ready appreciate it if you did. And do you have a pic of your stand?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

There are numerous plans that pop on Google, but I can't see the one I used. I have it at home though. Here is the best pic of my stand that I can access from work:


----------

